# Young Thoroughbred Hunter Critique



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

This is Costa, my 5 year old Thoroughbred mare. Ive had her for a little over a year and in that time we've done mostly flatwork, but since the start of summer I've been able to work her up to simple 18"-2' courses and a few higher singles (max of 3'). I'm mostly doing this out of curiosity, but I do have a few questions. Do you all think she is still growing? When I bought her she was 4 years old and 15.2hh, now she's 5 and almost 16.2hh ? I can't tell if she's done or still going! Also, she is built very narrowly, but do you think she looks healthy or underweight? Do you think she'll fill out more once she finishes growing? Let me know what you think please, plus any other general critique! You can be harsh, I won't tell her if you are ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

To me she looks a bit underweight , and a bit under muscled, too. Her back looks like she is developing a slight hunters bump.


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

She had that when I got her, my main vet told me there was nothing wrong and then a couple months later another vet told me she had kissing spine (not true, and we no longer use that vet...). It hasn't changed at all or bothered her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is built down hill and has a very steep shoulder. Her shoulder hardly lays back at all. If that is her photo in your avatar, it shows in her jumping. Her knees are uneven and she is sloppy in front and this is not helped by her down hill build. Her hind leg is a bit posty and her hocks are set quite high. This will limit power over fences and scope. I do not really find her sutiable as a jumper or a hunter or even as an equitation horse tho stills of her over fences with and without a rider would help. 

Her bone looks adequate and she has a decent heart girth. 

I see some rotations in the front legs from head on and she is a bit base narrow.


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

Here are some stills of her, I have more but not on this phone and none without a rider. The profile picture isn't her. At five do you think she might grow more and catch up to her behind?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

shes really cute! shes 5, so i dont know how much more she will really grow, probably not much, but she may fill out a little more. she looks like she could use a little more weight and muscle, so just as you ride, exercise, and just do more with her she will continue to look a little more "full". shes also a tb, so dont forget to keep that in mind as far as how sort of slender she is and will be just because thats how her body type is.

also, i love the first jumping pic. she looks like she has some really nice potential.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I like her. I think she would do fine as a jumping horse. I also don't think she's too thin at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

The steep shoulder is why I would not say she is especially suited to jumping, that is what puts her on the downhill. It will not be as easy for her to pick up her front end as other horses. That being said, plenty of horses do well at it even though they aren't the right type. At 5 she should not get any taller but most TBs will fill out for another year or 2.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If she ALWAYS jumps like the photo on the left (over the vertical), that is very nice and carry on.. conformation is not the only thing to judge a horse's jump. However, I think she will be _inclined_ to jump like the photo on the right but that jump does not really challenge her.

The photo on the left looks like a 3 foot vertical. Am I correct on the height? When was that photo taken (and how old was she)? 

Nice riding.. which is very important to encouraging a horse to jump well (horse is giving a good bounce here and the rider is looking forward and supporting her upper body with hands on the horse's neck; her back is straight but relaxed; heels are down but her leg appears a bit long and a bit loose which may be more the photo than the riding).


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

The vertical was recent and it is 3'. she has always jumped better over larger jumps, and doesn't really use herself until it gets to be around 2'6". That being said, her form over higher jumps is ALWAYS spot on. The first week I had her (she was just 4) she jumped out of her pasture twice from a slow trot, clearing a 4 board fence with plenty of room to spare the first time and a gate that was about 5' tall the second time (luckily she lost interest after that).


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think she looks underweight. Under-muscled, yes, slightly; but not underweight.

She's a cutie pie. Love those kind eyes


----------

